# [SUCHE] PC bzw. Hardware für Die Sims 3



## Dominikmr303 (25. Juli 2015)

*[SUCHE] PC bzw. Hardware für Die Sims 3*

Hallo,

suche einen PC oder auch einzelne Hardwareteile (MOBO+CPU+RAM+GRAKA)

die Teile müssen "die Sims 3" zum laufen bringen. Brauche ihn für meine Schwester welche nur dieses Spiel spielt 


Bitte alles anbieten

MFG

Dominik


----------

